# [Aporte] Transceptor HF SDR 1.5-52 MHZ (AM,FM,SSB,DRM,CW,ECSS)



## lsedr (Feb 2, 2012)

Este proyecto es un Transceptor de Radio Definido por Software SDR, que puede trabajar en los modos AM,FM,SSB,DRM,CW y ECSS; y en frecuencias desde 1.5 hasta 52 Mhz según el autor.

Es un equipo para radioaficionados, y utiliza la placa de sonido de nuestra pc y un software específico que harán gran parte del trabajo en el proceso de las señales digitales.

*FOTOS*


















*Proyecto:* http://yu1lm.qrpradio.com/AVALA-01 AND ADTRX2-YU1LM.pdf
*Correcciones:* http://yu1lm.qrpradio.com/AVALA-01 CORRECTIONS YU1LM.pdf
*Para convertirlo en multibanda:* http://yu1lm.qrpradio.com/MULTICHANNEL -MULTIBAND CRYSTAL OSCILLATOR -YU1LM.pdf

*Autor del Proyecto:* 





YU1LM/QRP
Tasić Siniša- Tasa
Petefijeva 41/15 
11030 Beograd
SERBIA


Quiero lanzarme a construirlo... a ver si alguien se anima y lo construye también!!


----------



## lsedr (Abr 6, 2012)

Así voy con mi SDR...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 7, 2012)

Me sorprende ese espiritu de superacion como radioaficionado.......ni pensar que ud llego como novato y ahora esta profesional  yo por mi parte voy a subir el esquema de un transmisor de FM de aprox 1W mas unas fotos que tengo de el funcionando, para que igual lo pueda armar....  tiene 3 etapas, oscilador con 2SC9018, pre con 2SC2053 y final con 2N4427, modulacion usando doble varicap BB204.

Sin ajuste de salida.

Saludos...


----------



## lsedr (Abr 8, 2012)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Me sorprende ese espiritu de superacion como radioaficionado.......ni pensar que ud llego como novato y ahora esta profesional  yo por mi parte voy a subir el esquema de un transmisor de FM de aprox 1W mas unas fotos que tengo de el funcionando, para que igual lo pueda armar....  tiene 3 etapas, oscilador con 2SC9018, pre con 2SC2053 y final con 2N4427, modulacion usando doble varicap BB204.
> 
> Sin ajuste de salida.
> 
> Saludos...



Pos sí, me gusta la RF y más los TRX en Radioafición como estos SDR que son geniales....

Después de este de 40 M, haré otro pero multibanda, usando los 74LVC74 y 74LVC4066 + una placa a parte con varios filtros de salida, para cada banda (160,80,40,20,11 y 10 metros). Ese será mi próximo desafió...

saludos colegas.

*HI3NMF *73's


----------



## lsedr (Abr 15, 2012)

Así va mi SDR


----------



## lsedr (Abr 24, 2012)

La ultima foto.....






Ya ando con un cristal de 28.636 Mhz  que / 4 = 7.159 para la banda de 40 metros...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 25, 2012)

Perdí el diagrama, no podre subir el aporte que anoté arriba...

Lo siento mucho..

Por cierto, que bonito montaje y la paciencia que se debe tener para armar ese aparatijo :/


----------



## lsedr (Abr 25, 2012)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Perdí el diagrama, no podre subir el aporte que anoté arriba...
> 
> Lo siento mucho..
> 
> Por cierto, que bonito montaje y la paciencia que se debe tener para armar ese aparatijo :/



Sí gracias, pero aún no lo termino, me faltan las piezas que compré en China que vienen en camino...


----------



## lsedr (May 17, 2012)




----------



## DavidGuetta (May 18, 2012)

Como lo haces para tener esa bolsada de componentes....??


----------



## lsedr (May 20, 2012)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Como lo haces para tener esa bolsada de componentes....??



no entiendo la pregunta mi amigo, saludos


----------



## lsedr (May 26, 2012)

aquí un vídeo para que vean como anda mi proyecto.


----------



## lsedr (Jun 5, 2012)

último vídeo de mi proyecto...


----------



## lsedr (Jun 24, 2012)

haciendo mi segundo transceptor...


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 24, 2012)

lsedr dijo:


> haciendo mi segundo transceptor...http://dc617.4shared.com/img/ucAGRVpK/s7/0.9365807854035768/sdrtrx1.jpg



Hola...felicitaciones, muy bueno!!! ¿que placa de sonido utilizas? creo haber escuchado que debe ser alguna de tipo "profesional" no las on-board que vienen por defecto en la MB de las PC.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## lsedr (Jun 27, 2012)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...felicitaciones, muy bueno!!! ¿que placa de sonido utilizas? creo haber escuchado que debe ser alguna de tipo "profesional" no las on-board que vienen por defecto en la MB de las PC.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.


saludos amigo ...
pues yo ahora ando utilizando la Tarjeta de sonido *Analog Devices AD1988B @ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller * de 32 bits (192 Khz) que viene integrada con la Asus Barebone, pero tambien tengo una Creative Sound Blaster Live de PCI de 24 bits (96Khz)


----------



## Americo8888 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola, felicitaciones por el trabajo realizado, yo tengo una curiosidad:el ruido electrico que se genera en una PC no interfiere en algo la recepción de la señal HF?


----------



## lsedr (Jun 30, 2012)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola, felicitaciones por el trabajo realizado, yo tengo una curiosidad:el ruido electrico que se genera en una PC no interfiere en algo la recepción de la señal HF?



el equipo viene con un filtro de ruido incluído, además de que se pueden hacer otros filtros para la fuente con la que lo alimentes en caso de que te salga algún ruido... 

en mi caso no tengo nada de ruido...
saludos...



ultimas imagenes de mi oscilador ya armado...


----------



## lsedr (Jun 30, 2012)

probando mi oscilador QRP 2000... recibiendo en la banda de 40...


----------



## lsedr (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## lsedr (Jul 14, 2012)

ya me han dado excelentes reportes de calidad de modulación con solo 1 watts de potencia de salida de rf. este es un proyecto que todo radioaficionado debe hacer.

saludos c


----------



## homebrew (Jul 17, 2012)

Felicitaciones amigo magnifico como va progresando con ese proyecto estare atento a el.

Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jul 17, 2012)

homebrew dijo:


> Felicitaciones amigo magnifico como va progresando con ese proyecto estare atento a el.
> 
> Saludos



saludos mi hermano, todo va de 10 como dicen los argentinos, el proyecto esta casi listo, pero aun sin estar armado al 100% ya ando transmitiendo, solo que lo hago en 11 metros porque mi licencia es de Novicio y en mi país se puede hacer fonía a partir de la licencia técnica, que es la que me darán en febrero próximo...


----------



## lsedr (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## lsedr (Nov 25, 2012)

una imagen del Low Pass Filter.


----------



## tiago (Nov 26, 2012)

Que bien !!!
Todo con mica-plata

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Nov 26, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Que bien !!!
> Todo con mica-plata
> 
> Saludos.



así es Tiago, me falta algunos ''relay'' ya que no tenian mas en la tienda, son escasos en mi ciudad...

y como dice mi hermano Crimson: ''saludos c''


----------



## lsedr (Dic 21, 2012)

algunas de las últimas fotos...


----------



## homebrew (Dic 22, 2012)

Un gran trabajo el suyo amigo, se aprecia en las diferentes fotos el esmero y dedicación que pones en este proyecto te felicito


----------



## lsedr (Dic 22, 2012)

homebrew dijo:


> Un gran trabajo el suyo amigo, se aprecia en las diferentes fotos el esmero y dedicación que pones en este proyecto te felicito



gracias homebrew

quizas podamos hacer un contacto jejeje soy HI3NMF

saludos c


----------



## lsedr (Dic 22, 2012)

casi terminando, solo falta conectar el Band Pass Filter y su respectivo switch para hacer la selección de la sbandas manualmente... El Low Pass Filter (filtro paso bajos) está debajo de la placa madre...

la caja donde esta el proyecto es una de XBOX













Este es una conjunto de 7 filtros paso banda (BPF), desde 80 hasta 6 metros (3.5-50 mhz)

Los capacitores SMT/SMD estan por debajo !

Este es el inicio de un 3er AVALA:


----------



## homebrew (Dic 22, 2012)

Esta magnifica la placa amigo   por aca CX2UA seguro cruzaremos antenas en algun momento y podre darte reportes de señales, en estos dias estoy escuchando muchas estaciones del caribe en 50 Mhz.
Por la calidad del post creo que sera un Top Post el tuyo.


----------



## lsedr (Dic 22, 2012)

homebrew dijo:


> Esta magnifica la placa amigo   por aca CX2UA seguro cruzaremos antenas en algun momento y podre darte reportes de señales, en estos dias estoy escuchando muchas estaciones del caribe en 50 Mhz.
> Por la calidad del post creo que sera un Top Post el tuyo.



gracias mi hermano, espero que contactemos... yo aun solo tengo antena para 10/11 y 40 Metros. espero subir la de 6 M, en los proximos meses cuando me entreguen mi otra licencia donde podré modular en todas las bandas...

pero mientras tanto modulo a veces en 10m pero siempre en 11m 

73's brother


----------



## lsedr (Dic 24, 2012)

]


----------



## DavidGuetta (Dic 27, 2012)

lsedr dijo:


> no entiendo la pregunta mi amigo, saludos



Como conseguiste todos esos componentes? 

ahora si jajajajaja

Edito: maravilla de transmisor......! impresionado por la paciencia para hacer todo eso


----------



## tiago (Dic 28, 2012)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Como conseguiste todos esos componentes?
> 
> ahora si jajajajaja
> 
> Edito: maravilla de transmisor......! impresionado por la paciencia para hacer todo eso



La puesta en marcha y los ajustes son el verdadero trabajo ... 
Que bonitos son esos montajes.

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Dic 28, 2012)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Como conseguiste todos esos componentes?
> 
> ahora si jajajajaja
> 
> Edito: maravilla de transmisor......! impresionado por la paciencia para hacer todo eso



jajaja saludos brother, los componentes los compro por ebay  y los toroides al rey de los toroides
los relay los compro en mi ciudad vecina, a 25 Km de mi casa.

esto sale con una calidad impresionante, les recomiendo el proyecto. es multibanda, puedo transmitir en todas las bandas de radiaficionados.

saludos c



tiago dijo:


> La puesta en marcha y los ajustes son el verdadero trabajo ...
> Que bonitos son esos montajes.
> 
> Saludos.




saludos brother

el ajuste no es difícil, aunque se ajusta primero el hardware y luego el software, pero no es difícil.


----------



## lsedr (Ene 4, 2013)




----------



## tiago (Ene 4, 2013)

Que diferencia con el transmisor que me monté yo cuando hacía radio en 27 Mhz, a finales de los 70 

Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Ene 5, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Que diferencia con el transmisor que me monté yo cuando hacía radio en 27 Mhz, a finales de los 70
> 
> Saludos



saluds brother

sí hemos evolucionado, pero el mismo principio creo que se mantiene jejeje saludos c,
73's


----------



## lsedr (Ene 5, 2013)

el transformador de banda ancha


----------



## lsedr (Ene 13, 2013)

el último montaje
y algunos toroides T68-2, T50-2 y T50-6


----------



## lsedr (Ene 20, 2013)

así va el montaje


----------



## lsedr (Feb 12, 2013)

haciendo modos digitales con el equipo


----------



## lsedr (Feb 15, 2013)

Localizando mis contactos desde la web en modos digitales con el software JT65-HF + Avala 01 HF + 6m


----------



## lsedr (Feb 16, 2013)

Cubriendo mas de 5,700 Km con 5 watts, nada mal ! y con una antena vertical y no muy buena


----------



## ferrallas (Feb 21, 2013)

Ha probado Ved ROS?

http://rosmodem.wordpress.com/


----------



## lsedr (Feb 21, 2013)

ferrallas dijo:


> Ha probado Ved ROS?
> 
> http://rosmodem.wordpress.com/



no amigo, saludos


HI3NMF


----------



## ferrallas (Feb 21, 2013)

Pues pruebelo.
Permite comunicacion Chat con tasa de transferencia a 4  ,8 y 16 Baud.
Es mucho mas robusto que Olivia y PSK 31 debido al uso de entrelazado temporal 
y frecuencia ,ademas de correcion de errores FEC con el algoritmo Viterbi convolucinal
K=7 diseñado por NASA para las sondas Voyager.
Es un MFSK de 224 tonos con Frcuenci Hopping lento que saltan dentro del ancho de banda de 
un canal SSB.
Este sistema de comunicacion teclado a teclado fue desarrollado en el 2010 por mi buen amigo
Jose Alberto Nieto ROS (Teling por al universiadad Alfonso X el Sabio) .Se inspiro para el desarrollo de este modo en los sistemas superrobustos de comunicaciones militares tacticas y aun le añadio una serie de herramienats mas, para hacerlo inmune al desvanecimiento fadding amen de interferencias intencionadas o no.
Pruebas de recepcion hechas por mi un par de años atras me permitieron escuchar desde mi 
ubicacion en el norte de España a dos estaciones ,una de ellas en Habana Cuba ,la otra en 
Toronto Canada.
Llegaron a bajar potencia hasta 25 mW  y yo seguia recibiendo texto con pocos errores de Viterbi.
Fijese hasta que punto llego el tema, que la omnipotente ARRL presiono a la FCC para que declarara este modo ilegal en USA ,aduciendo que era espectro disperso y por tanto ilegal alli por debajo de
 los 220 Mhz.
El motivo fundamental de esta toma de posicion por la ARRL no fue otro que  ROS le da sopas 
con onda a todo lo que habia hasta ahora y sobre todo al JT 65 dek mitico Joe Taylor  (premio Nobel y miembro honorifico de la ARRL).
ROS no necesita relojes atomicos para la sincronizacion ,tampoco utiliza un archivo de confidencia para intenrar averigura lo que Ved dijo,ROS decodifica   exactamente lo que Ved  escribio en el teclado.
ROS consigue decodificar señales a -30 dB a velocidad de 4 baudios
Perdone por lo extenso de mi post y recuerde si tiene alguna duda respecto a ROS estare encantado de responderle.
No, no es en absoluto complicado de manejar


----------



## lsedr (Mar 23, 2013)

ferrallas dijo:


> Pues pruebelo.
> Permite comunicacion Chat con tasa de transferencia a 4  ,8 y 16 Baud.
> Es mucho mas robusto que Olivia y PSK 31 debido al uso de entrelazado temporal
> y frecuencia ,ademas de correcion de errores FEC con el algoritmo Viterbi convolucinal
> ...



Gracias por la información
73's
HI3NMF


----------



## lsedr (Mar 26, 2013)

QSO con Rusia


----------



## lsedr (May 26, 2013)

se parece un poco, para ser un trabajo a mano esta bien !!





instalando los componentes


----------



## Enkos (May 30, 2013)

Hola!
Me encanta su trabajo y sus productos, así que me pregunto si era posible obtener un plan o plantilla para el PCB del filtro de paso bajo?


----------



## lsedr (May 30, 2013)

Enkos dijo:


> Hola!
> Me encanta su trabajo y sus productos, así que me pregunto si era posible obtener un plan o plantilla para el PCB del filtro de paso bajo?



*AQUÍ *puedes descargar el filtro paso bajos

73's

*Diagramas del proyecto y correcciones que hay que hacerle*


----------



## Enkos (May 31, 2013)

Muchas gracias, gracias por el enlace, espero que incluso en algún tipo de asistencia cuando se comenzó a hacer Avala-01 LPF BPF + + + Si570. Al comprar todos los componentes. Avala PCB-01 que compré en la India de Sunila.

73 de Anton


----------



## lsedr (Jun 5, 2013)

Filtro Paso Bajos, Paso Banda y espacio para el Oscilador sintetizado


----------

